# Motobecane steel road bike



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

There is a new Gran Premio "Comp" with Reynolds 520 and 105/FSA. I'm sure this will disappoint some who still long for the "Pro" with Reynolds 725 and Ultegra.

Pro Level Steel Road Bikes | Commuting | Commuter Bikes | Motobecane Gran Premio PRO


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Like the old-school graphics. That's a sweet price for a "*Full Shimano 105*" bike, too!

... Wait, I guess BD's definition of "*Full Shimano 105*" is different from mine:
*Crankset* FSA Vero Aluminum COMPACT 50x34T
*Bottom Bracket* Sealed Cartridge Square Taper, SHELL:BSA 68MM
*Pedals* VP-990A 
*Chain* KMC 
*Brake Set* TEKTRO


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

The pedals and chain are debatable, since most bikes come without pedals anyway, and chains are often substituted, but yeah, the group is definitely not full 105. You also missed one, the cassette is Tiagra.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

So it is... 

Sigh. Why can't they just post a pic and the specs and save themselves some grief?


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

I agree, so dumb. Just let the bikes sell themselves, no need to add BS.


----------



## jazzbolicious (Oct 12, 2011)

Dang. For $800 these stack up pretty well against the Bianchi Vigorelli, Raleigh Record Ace, and Masi Gran Criterium. Those are all $1700-$2000 bikes with Reynolds 520 or 631 tubesets and 105/Apex level groups.

The new old school panel is a big improvement, but the Bianchi, Raleigh, and Masi are still way better looking. Of course for the $1000 or so price difference you could upgrade wheels, other components, or even get crazy and have the frame repainted and still come out ahead.


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

It's a good value, for sure, but full 105 and Apex groups are an improvement over the Motobecane mixture. Upgrading is certainly possible, but man, it's a rabbit hole. Trust me.


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm really hoping there's a higher end version with lugs and a non sloping top tube. Sloping top tubes look strange imo. I'd even buy one of their steel road bikes without lugs if it had a classic geometry.


----------



## loganmmorris (Feb 20, 2013)

hey so i am looking to get into cycling and saw this bike and was wondering what you guys thought of this bike as a starter? im looking to spend about $800 though would be willing to go a little bit more if its a bike that would be substantially better. the things i have seen as a draw back on this bike is the steel frame (could be heavy havent seen any specs on how heavy it is) in that almost everything ive read says aluminum is pretty standard and if you can afford carbon its even better. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## jazzbolicious (Oct 12, 2011)

Steel is usually heavier than carbon or aluminum, to be sure. It's become a somewhat popular choice again after years of being out of fashion. Without getting into the old "which frame material is better" argument, there are a lot of folks that argue steel bikes have the smoothest ride and are the most durable.

So really, what are you planning to do with this bike? It's got eyelets for fenders and mounts for a rack, so it would make a great commuter bike and bad weather trainer. If you're not planning to race or do a lot of climbing, it'd be great.


----------



## andyp (Feb 21, 2013)

I bought this bike in early January and have been using it to commute since then. I was surprised at how light it is, I expected it to be much heavier. I have since added clipless pedals, 700c X 25 Panaracer RIBMO tires, a rack, and the usual assortment of lights and blinkies. I use a rack trunk with drop-down sides for my gear which weighs about 30 lbs. This bike really gets up and down the hills of San Antonio, TX without any problem. It's a great all-around bike and the smooth steel ride beats my old aluminum hybrid hands down. I reccomend you bring it your local bike shop for final assembly and safety inspection which will add to your purchase price but still a great value for a complete bike with these components.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

If you fit small or XL, I would look at Schwinn LeTour on the BD website. Good specs. The geometry on the Moto looks too aggressive for me.


----------

